# Periphery - "Icarus Ep" Preorders are now UP! Vinyl Too!!



## bulb (Mar 13, 2011)

*MODS: It would be really cool if this could be separate from the Megathread for a few days for the sake of promo, so i hope that would work for you guys. If it doesnt then no worries. Thanks either way!*

Hey guys!
Im happy to say that the preorders are FINALLY up for our new release called "Icarus Ep"
It features some revisited and tweaked, some hard to find, and some brand new material as well as a few fun electronic remixes of our song "Icarus Lives!" as well as the videos for "Jetpacks Was Yes!", "Icarus Lives!" and the Making of the Icarus video.
So this will be well packed Ep to hold you guys over till the next full length!
If you preorder, you can recieve it on its April 19th release date!

We also have VINYL of both Self-Titled Debut and Ep ALSO available in these packages which is pretty exciting!!

Here is the link to everything:
Periphery | Merchconnectioninc.com

If you enjoy our music, please support us and preorder!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pre ordering now 

EDIT: ordered!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 13, 2011)

Ordered!

I hope I'm within the first 250 people that ordered... I want signed postah.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 13, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Ordered!
> 
> I hope I'm within the first 250 people that ordered... I want signed postah.



Me too, I want to put it up next to my signed poster from the first album release


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh wow that's awesome! My paypal is being a bitch again though... Delayed bank transfer payment. Will I still get signed poster for ordering early enough, despite the payment having to wait?


----------



## CFB (Mar 13, 2011)

New cd, debut album on vinyl and a signed poster for $25?

It's a deal!


----------



## georg_f (Mar 13, 2011)

god dammit! That webstore doesn't like my paypal or credit card


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

georg_f said:


> god dammit! That webstore doesn't like my paypal or credit card



I think this is US pre-orders only. IIRC, Periphery's European distribution is through Roadrunner???


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

Preordered. Got that sexy hoodie.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 13, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Me too, I want to put it up next to my signed poster from the first album release
> 
> POSTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow our signatures are in the exact same places. Tech Metal precision at its finest. :lol:


----------



## CFB (Mar 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I think this is US pre-orders only. IIRC, Periphery's European distribution is through Roadrunner???




I placed my order from this site. It worked fine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha I know you said you'd hook me up and give me the EP but I really wanted another hoodie and t-shirt so I bought bundle # 6 anyways!  Pretty expensive shipping but it is what it is I guess!  Loves me some Periphery!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 13, 2011)

Worked fine for me as well. Decided to get BoO as well


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 13, 2011)

Order placed


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 13, 2011)

Got it. hope i get a signed poster, but a studio version of Frak will do just fine


----------



## bulb (Mar 13, 2011)

This early in you all should be getting signed ones, but ill tell you what:
If you dont end up with a signed one or dont order a signed one, just bring it to a show and come to the merch booth, we would all be more than happy to sign it in person for you!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 13, 2011)

thats the plan man! dammit i rhymed on accident.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think there's anything better than Periphery on vinyl.
Such win.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 13, 2011)

bulb said:


> This early in you all should be getting signed ones, but ill tell you what:
> If you dont end up with a signed one or dont order a signed one, just bring it to a show and come to the merch booth, we would all be more than happy to sign it in person for you!




LULZ, you signed them "Bulb", awesome.


----------



## bulb (Mar 13, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> LULZ, you signed them "Bulb", awesome.


Haha, i always do.
Oh and if you bring ANY poster to a show, signed or not, we can always ruin it with our amazing penis drawings!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)

Penis drawings FTW. I do that everywhere on campus anyway. It just doesn't mean anything cause I'm nobody. 

THE MAGNIFICENT COCK MONSTER WILL REIGN SUPREME.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 13, 2011)

ordered! *flex*


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

How to much extra to already have a penis drawing when it ships?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 13, 2011)

bulb said:


> This early in you all should be getting signed ones, but ill tell you what:
> If you dont end up with a signed one or dont order a signed one, just bring it to a show and come to the merch booth, we would all be more than happy to sign it in person for you!



Unless you guys plan on coming to Tasmania, wayyyyy down the arse end of Australia, then it might be a bit hard for me to get to a show


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 13, 2011)

ORDERED!


----------



## ngrungebb91 (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely Ordered. Thank you for the kickass music Bulb! Whattaa Djentlemen


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 13, 2011)

Gonna order this. I am stoked!


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder how much it would cost to buy all 6 bundles...


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty easy calculation I think


----------



## Default_M (Mar 14, 2011)

Will this later be released in the UK and other countries?
I can't afford to pay $22 shipped for an EP.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 14, 2011)

Receiving a pre-order from merch connection on the day of its release? Surely you jest.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Receiving a pre-order from merch connection on the day of its release? Surely you jest.



I don't know, Ash (Sumerian CEO) was on the live BoO concert webcast. I told him about my previous experiences with Merchconnect and asked if they (Sumerian) were locked in a contract with Merchconnect. Bottom line, he was not pleased. He never said if he was going to do anything, but perhaps he had some stern words for them?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 14, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know, Ash (Sumerian CEO) was on the live BoO concert webcast. I told him about my previous experiences with Merchconnect and asked if they (Sumerian) were locked in a contract with Merchconnect. Bottom line, he was not pleased. He never said if he was going to do anything, but perhaps he had some stern words for them?



I hope so. I dig merch connection's stuff and a whole lot of the Sumerian bands, so if they did somehow get that straightened out, I'd pre-order every time. Though, my ATB hoody is a tad small, which could also be attributed to my giant-ness.


----------



## Arterial (Mar 14, 2011)

pre-ordered that shit!
Chose bundle 3 coz bundle 6 costed too much, 62$ + 40$ shipping to Aus -.-


----------



## ROAR (Mar 14, 2011)

I never had a problem with merch connection...
and I better not... or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)

Ordered #4.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I never had a problem with merch connection...
> and I better not... or there will be hell to pay.



That was my attitude, until I did have a problem with them (took over a month to get the ATB preorder). They really don't give a shit about their customers' problems, and frankly it's not worth the effort for a CD and a t-shirt. Now I just "preorder" from them with the assumption that I will buy the album on iTunes on release date anyway.


----------



## eventhetrees (Mar 15, 2011)

Totally would pre-order but .... paying 19 dollars in shipping for something worth 25 bucks?

I'll just buy the cd when it's out in stores!


----------



## bulb (Mar 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> That was my attitude, until I did have a problem with them (took over a month to get the ATB preorder). They really don't give a shit about their customers' problems, and frankly it's not worth the effort for a CD and a t-shirt. Now I just "preorder" from them with the assumption that I will buy the album on iTunes on release date anyway.



Yeah i have gotten some similar feedback, and i think these points have been addressed in the past and hopefully they should not occur anymore.
At any rate, i really appreciate all of your guys' support, it really does make a HUGE difference for us, and even though cd sales may not be what they once were, due to the fact that we have good deals with our labels we actually got a nice royalty check for the first album which allowed us to pay off our van and old trailer, made all the difference in the world for us, so thank you so much guys!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 15, 2011)

^

Oh don't worry, past experience didn't stop me from preordering again.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Oh don't worry, past experience didn't stop me from preordering again.



Yeah, and I'll be ordering on Friday when I get paid


----------



## Default_M (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh is this the same company from the preorders of the album?
I hope they have had a talking to because on top of taking an absolute age to ship the album after its release date they were really rude when I got in touch to ask why the tracking number they sent wasn't working and if everything was okay.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm probably retarded, but in your OP you mention vinyls for both the original LP and the new EP. Among these packages, I only see one package that has a vinyl, and it's only for the LP (bundle #2). 

Please, what is this Periphery loving vinyl junkie missing?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm still trying to understand the appeal of Periphery on vinyl. To me, they are the epitome of a "modern" sounding band. The guitar tones, electronic samples and overall mix just don't seem to fit. 

I do think it's rather ironic that an album recorded on a DAW using an Axe-FX and Superior Drummer is going to be on vinyl.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm still trying to understand the appeal of Periphery on vinyl. To me, they are the epitome of a "modern" sounding band. The guitar tones, electronic samples and overall mix just don't seem to fit.
> 
> I do think it's rather ironic that an album recorded on a DAW using an Axe-FX and Superior Drummer is going to be on vinyl.



Speaking strictly for myself, I'm not one of those 'oh, it sounds so much better' guys. I'm just a 'I like mixing records' guy, and as a side to that I enjoy collecting vinyls from artists I wouldn't generally mix. Basically, I buy some records to play, and I buy other records more or less just to say 'I have that on vinyl!'


----------



## Nazca (Mar 16, 2011)

Ordered!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Speaking strictly for myself, I'm not one of those 'oh, it sounds so much better' guys. I'm just a 'I like mixing records' guy, and as a side to that I enjoy collecting vinyls from artists I wouldn't generally mix. Basically, I buy some records to play, and I buy other records more or less just to say 'I have that on vinyl!'



For sure.

Anyone who says that vinyl sounds better is confused. 

Do the old tracks sound better? Yes. It is because they are on vinyl? No. It is because of the way things USED to be recorded, period, not because of their format.

I will say though, I do love the snap crackle pop. Kinda nostalgic I suppose.


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm still trying to understand the appeal of Periphery on vinyl. To me, they are the epitome of a "modern" sounding band. The guitar tones, electronic samples and overall mix just don't seem to fit.
> 
> I do think it's rather ironic that an album recorded on a DAW using an Axe-FX and Superior Drummer is going to be on vinyl.



Its a niche market for sure, but the demand is there whether it makes sense or not to most people, so we definitely wanted to make it available!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 16, 2011)

Can I just pre order the CD? Not really interested in any of the bundles.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 16, 2011)

s_the_fallen said:


> Can I just pre order the CD? Not really interested in any of the bundles.



Bundle #1 has the CD and a poster... Use the poster as firemaker I guess? it's only 10 bucks anyway


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 16, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Bundle #1 has the CD and a poster... Use the poster as firemaker I guess? it's only 10 bucks anyway


true. I sent Misha a question about the shirts and that will determine what I get.


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2011)

s_the_fallen said:


> Can I just pre order the CD? Not really interested in any of the bundles.



The first bundle is the same price the cd would be in stores so it essentially comes with a free (and potentially signed) poster!


----------



## Cynic (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm broke. Why must I cry? :|


----------



## Antenna (Mar 16, 2011)

ORDERED! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## SamSam (Mar 16, 2011)

Ordered 2! Can't wait for this!


----------



## lava (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm assuming this album will be up on Amazon for mp3 DL after the release date? Any possibility of a lossless DL somewhere?


----------



## Arterial (Mar 16, 2011)

bulb said:


> Its a niche market for sure, but the demand is there whether it makes sense or not to most people, so we definitely wanted to make it available!


i just realized the hilarity of having Periphery with their electronica sounds on vinyl.

Grandparents will be like "the f*cks this?"


----------



## rug (Mar 17, 2011)

Ordered #2. Pretty goddamn pumped for Periphery show #3.


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Mar 17, 2011)

pre-ordered! Cant wait for this man!


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cynic said:


> I'm broke. Why must I cry? :|



man someone order for this guy!


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 5, 2011)

do want muchly that hoodie! shipping seems crazy though, oh well I get paid the week before it ships, ordering soon


----------



## Merchcon (Apr 12, 2011)

to all you guys who are saying that "merch connection doesn't send out on time", the reason is because we don't get all the stuff _needed _to complete the bundles on time.
we always run out of posters or we never get enough CDs.
its never Merchconnection's fault.
We have all the shirts printed weeks in advance.
We learned from our mistakes from the last Veil of Maya pre-orders.
We try to help people understand this but some of you don't want to understand that.
please just know, that if anything is not on time, that its NOT OUR FAULT. 
Its either CDs coming in late from the duplicating companies or because of other things that aren't in our control.
take care and we hope you continue to support Merch Connection.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 12, 2011)

Decided on the hoodie bundle. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> We also have VINYL of both Self-Titled Debut and Ep ALSO available in these packages which is pretty exciting!!




I'm still fuzzy on this. 

Bundle #2 shows vinyl for original self titled debut only. No other bundles seem to contain vinyl.

Anyone? 

Bueller?


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2011)

Merchcon said:


> to all you guys who are saying that "merch connection doesn't send out on time", the reason is because we don't get all the stuff _needed _to complete the bundles on time.
> we always run out of posters or we never get enough CDs.
> its never Merchconnection's fault.
> We have all the shirts printed weeks in advance.
> ...



For what it's worth, you guys actually did a great job getting the BoO pre-orders on time.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 12, 2011)

Pre-ordered the hoodie pack, wanted a periphery hoodie so that worked out well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bulb (Apr 12, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I'm still fuzzy on this.
> 
> Bundle #2 shows vinyl for original self titled debut only. No other bundles seem to contain vinyl.
> 
> ...



In the mockups it was available, but then when it went up it wasnt, i am sorry for the miscommunication, but we are trying to get that up in the near future


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 12, 2011)

So how would you make something from digital to analog?


----------



## bulb (Apr 12, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> So how would you make something from digital to analog?



I have no idea! Sumerian has been handling the vinyl!


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2011)

It's all in the mastering.


----------



## synapzee (Apr 13, 2011)

I really want the Wall Flag but I don't have the $70 or so that the Bundle #6 would end up costing.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just placed my order 
It's been too long since I've seen you guys live!


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Placed my order for bundle #3. Totally worth the international shipping (Or so I hope, bulb.)


----------



## JamesM (Apr 13, 2011)

darren said:


> It's all in the mastering.



Well, not anymore. What they do nowadays (companies that take submitted music and put it on a vinyl record) is they take the digital copy and put it into a computational program that converts the waveform to physical patterns. They then send that to a machine of their choice to make a template, stamp and voila. Periphery on vinyl. 

I've heard people tell me that "there's just something different about the way they mastered it" when listening to a modern reissue on a vinyl, such as this Periphery vinyl will be. That's nostalgia, I tell them. Vinyl is not a superior format (as badass as it is, I love it and have a huge collection) due to extreme distortion and degradation of the signals embedded in each disk. The REAL magic in the old vinyl records is how they were RECORDED. Many chalk it up to the "beauty of vinyl." No way, that's the beauty of Analog.

And fuck, I just ranted. Sorry.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 13, 2011)

Package #3 ordered for me!! That shirt is too fucking awesome.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 13, 2011)

I really wanted that shirt as well as the hoodie but it was getting a little too pricey for me, especially after the shipping. I'm more of a hoodie guy anyways..although this isnt exactly the hoodie time of the year around pgh. (except today maybe)

I love that logo though, great designs guys.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Apr 13, 2011)

This almost comes out wooohoo!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 13, 2011)

Merchcon said:


> to all you guys who are saying that "merch connection doesn't send out on time", the reason is because we don't get all the stuff _needed _to complete the bundles on time.
> we always run out of posters or we never get enough CDs.
> its never Merchconnection's fault.
> We have all the shirts printed weeks in advance.
> ...



Although I have never owned a business personally being only 19 years of age, I have personally bore witness to a large number of them start and either succeed or fail from the inside out, and here's a protip for you: nobody cares.

Although it may be objectively true that the blame lies with your suppliers or people outside of your organization, the bottom line is this: we, as customers, are giving you money in good faith that you will be able to deliver us a product in a timely fashion. We have no dealings with your suppliers and, quite frankly, we don't care - since we are giving you our hard-earned money the burden is upon you to facilitate the logistics of the preorders.

Going on a forum and telling people who give you money in exchange for a product that "some of you don't want to understand" is condescending and makes them not want to spend money with you. If your suppliers are truly impeding the functioning of your business, then you have two options: whip them into shape, or find another one. Sometimes it's just a matter of finding a better sales rep with the same vendor, and sometimes it's finding a new one altogether, but the idea is that you shouldn't make the same mistake twice.

If a problem arises, it's one thing to send an email to customers in a timely fashion explaining the situation and apologizing for it in addition to taking corrective measures to ensure it doesn't happen again, but it's an entirely different thing to explain it A YEAR AFTER THE FACT on a forum in the unprofessional manner in which you did.

TL;DR - Sucks for you, but you handled it wrong.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 13, 2011)

^^

Mo, you have not been in a position such as his. When his suppliers fail to meet their end of the deal, its their fault, not his.

And the "some of you don't want to understand" is referring to people who hear this information and still see merchconnect to be at fault.

And the fact that he is taking the time to explain everything to us personally on a little ol' forum is actually very nice of him. He doesnt owe us anything other than the merch we pay for. 

However, I do agree with you that there should be some sort of notification of late shipments.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 13, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> ^^
> 
> Mo, you have not been in a position such as his. When his suppliers fail to meet their end of the deal, its their fault, not his.
> 
> ...



I have not personally BEEN in a position as his, but I've definitely been in the middle of it numerous, numerous times. It is, by association, MerchConnection's fault that they did not properly fulfill the orders. Part of their responsibility as a supplier is ensuring that they have everything in place for proper fulfillment, and if this does not happen the net result is this: They are a party I have contracted to give me something and they have not provided it, ergo they have failed in their duty.

You're exactly right - he owes us no more than the merchandise we paid for, but he didn't deliver it in a timely manner last time I dealt with him, and all I got was an explanation on a forum a year later. If I was a bigger asshole I would demand money back, free stuff, etc., but to me that's moot.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that yes, it is fundamentally the supplier's fault for the delay, but the perception and responsibility for handling of the situation lies squarely with MerchConnection, and to me their handling of this particular situation does not quite fit the criteria of "good" customer service.

**EDIT: It's also worth noting that if businesses don't post things like this in a public forum then it gives cynics and jerks like me less room to criticize them in a public context


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 13, 2011)

The thing is, I can totally understand not getting something from your suppliers. All it takes is one mass distributed email explaining the situation.

My issue was being lied two twice (gave my order number, was told everything shipped). No attempt to apologize or "make things right" was made. The only options I was given were to cancel part of my order or wait an indefinite amount of time until 1 shirt was in stock (which the site listed as in stock when I ordered). Also, my entire order (4 shirts, a poster, and a CD) was shoved in one flat-rate envelope which was torn to shit because it was way too small for that order.

However, it does appear things have changed. The BoO pre-order (along with the 15 extra shirts I bought ) was shipped out in a timely manner and properly packaged. I'm just hoping my first experience with MerchConnect was the exception, and the 2nd was/is the rule.


----------



## Chris C (Apr 14, 2011)

Got myself #6. I am starting to realize that Periphery's music has removed quite a lot of money from my wallet...


----------



## slackerpo (Apr 14, 2011)

... it leaked


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

slackerpo said:


> ... it leaked



Anyone who downloads it will burn in a very special hell.


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2011)

slackerpo said:


> ... it leaked



Except it didnt, it came out digitally in australia yesterday, so that was the date to beat
good job to Sumerian, Distort and Roadrunner for releasing it without a single leak!


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 15, 2011)

waits been killing me. 4 more days.


----------



## Opion (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahhh can't wait to finally hear these crazy Icarus remixes...and jam the shit in my car! (Well, rental)

Also, since that one dumb bitch lost my Periff hoodie that I got in the first album preorder...I just had to get this one. Teehee


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your loyal support guys! I know that every year it gets harder and harder, so thats why it DOES mean so much to us. We are still just tryin to make a living out of our hobby, and you guys are helping us do just that!


----------



## lefty71 (Apr 15, 2011)

bulb said:


> Thanks for your loyal support guys! I know that every year it gets harder and harder, so thats why it DOES mean so much to us. We are still just tryin to make a living out of our hobby, and you guys are helping us do just that!



Ordered #1. Can't wait to put the signed poster next to the first...

Seriously, it would be easy to obtain your music via other means, but you guys really deserve the compensation. Periphery is not a billion dollar corporation (yet).


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 15, 2011)

I ordered whichever package included the 12" album, looking forward to receiving it too!


----------



## ROAR (Apr 15, 2011)

I will never feel the need to download Periphery's music again.
As my favorite band along with Coheed, Periphery will always
have my support and currency.

PS. I want my vinyl...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)

lefty71 said:


> Ordered #1. Can't wait to put the signed poster next to the first...
> 
> Seriously, it would be easy to obtain your music via other means, but you guys really deserve the compensation. Periphery is not a billion dollar corporation (yet).



Where did you get that frame homes?


----------



## lefty71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Where did you get that frame homes?


Aaron Brothers

I bought a matching 11x17 for the new poster.


----------



## slackerpo (Apr 15, 2011)

bulb said:


> Except it didnt, it came out digitally in australia yesterday, so that was the date to beat
> good job to Sumerian, Distort and Roadrunner for releasing it without a single leak!



i stand corrected... by the man himself.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2011)

No more pre-order packages?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't wait for this shit! It's going to be awesomeeeeeeeeeee and I want to listen to it.


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't wait for the EP. And that damn tasty signed poster. 

I'm sure I'll pick up a shirt or a hoodie soon, as well.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## spyder121 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I really can't wait either! I live in the UK so I hope it doesn't take too long to get here. Oh and Bulb, do you guys have any plans for coming back to Scotland at some point? I'd love to get a poster signed and see ya live!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 15, 2011)

PeteyG's mix sounds very interesting from the clip I heard on Amazon, can't wait to hear the full version. When's the "Ragtime Dandies" Ep come out ? LOL

"Periphery....Luv that Shit!"


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 15, 2011)

From merchconnectioninc.com "all item are being prepared for shipment"

Turning things around.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just received mine!
...and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't like a single remix of Icarus Lives.
Now, that's not to say that they're bad. I'm just very picky when it comes to electronic stuff.
The rest of the album is pure gold though! Now to buy a frame for the poster...

Can't wait for Juggernaut and Not Juggernaut 

PS - Snooki wants smoosh smoosh.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 16, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> I just received mine!
> ...and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't like a single remix of Icarus Lives.
> Now, that's not to say that they're bad. I'm just very picky when it comes to electronic stuff.
> The rest of the album is pure gold though! Now to buy a frame for the poster...
> ...



I believe it's "Snu Snu". It's from an episode of Futurama where the Planet Express crew is on a planet where Neanderthal women rule. That's what they call sex. Or maybe some variant of it. Well, that's what I thought it was.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 16, 2011)

SNOOKI WANT SMOOSH SMOOSH.
SMOOSH SMOOOOOOOOOSH.


----------



## bulb (Apr 16, 2011)

Cynic said:


> I believe it's "Snu Snu". It's from an episode of Futurama where the Planet Express crew is on a planet where Neanderthal women rule. That's what they call sex. Or maybe some variant of it. Well, that's what I thought it was.



although that is the reason one of our live songs is called "New Snu", what they are referring to is from a certain episode of South Park hehe


----------



## Cynic (Apr 16, 2011)

It's been a while since I've watched South Park, so please excuse my dumb.

I am mistake.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 16, 2011)

Your dumb will not be forgave. Take your leave and never be saw before.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 18, 2011)

sweet, looks like my cd arrived a day early. about to listen now. but no poster?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> sweet, looks like my cd arrived a day early. about to listen now. but no poster?



Same here, and I was supposed to get a signed poster with mine but found no poster at all.


----------



## bulb (Apr 18, 2011)

i believe they were shipped separately, they should arrive soon!


----------



## Antenna (Apr 19, 2011)

Well today is the day, Bulbster. Can't wait to hear the EP! Congrats to yall! Tomorrow makes a year since you graced us with your first full length masterpiece. I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say we're all glad you guys are where you are now dude.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just listened to the whole thing on my morning walk. Exemplary performance old chaps!
Spencer in particular is fucking killing it all over the place. Wow.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 19, 2011)

Does merchconnection toss you an email when it ships or will it just show up? I haven't recieved an email or anything since the day i preordered.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> Does merchconnection toss you an email when it ships or will it just show up? I haven't recieved an email or anything since the day i preordered.



I got an email. Maybe you didn't give them your email properly? Or maybe it hasn't shipped yet...
Mine didn't until the day afterwards, and has only just left the U.S..


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 19, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I got an email. Maybe you didn't give them your email properly? Or maybe it hasn't shipped yet...
> Mine didn't until the day afterwards, and has only just left the U.S..



Well they emailed me my order info right after I preordered so they should have my email. It is what it is, I was just curious.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 19, 2011)

Still didn't get my poster. But I got the EP yesterday. Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but in a bit I'm firing up the grill and I'm gonna cook some steaks, have a few beers and crank some Periphery. Love that shit


----------



## technomancer (Apr 19, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> Does merchconnection toss you an email when it ships or will it just show up? I haven't recieved an email or anything since the day i preordered.



I got an email saying they were preparing the items in my order about a week ago, but no actual ship notification. The CD showed up yesterday, still waiting on the poster.


----------



## Spence (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys does anyone know where i can buy the ep in the uk?, Im definately going to buy it at at some point its just that the postage is a bit steep in most places


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I got an email saying they were preparing the items in my order about a week ago, but no actual ship notification. The CD showed up yesterday, still waiting on the poster.



Thanks, I appreciate that. I tried entering my order number in the tracker on the website and i got a "we couldn't find your order #" one of the reasons they gave was that its possible it shipped recently...I guess i'll find out within a week or so.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 5, 2011)

Bumping this up, did anyone who was supposed to get a signed poster that didn't get it with the original shipment end up getting theirs? I never got mine.


----------



## mountainjam (May 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Bumping this up, did anyone who was supposed to get a signed poster that didn't get it with the original shipment end up getting theirs? I never got mine.



im still waiting too


----------



## AirJordanStaal (May 6, 2011)

I got the poster a few days after the album came out and then just got the album/hoodie yesterday. So..im guessing you'll get it eventually, merch connection just doesnt find it important to inform you that they ran out of what you ordered. 

I'm still laughing that the arm and a leg i paid for shipping resulted in my cd being wrapped in the hoodie and shoved into a tiny cardboard envelope that was literally bursting at the seams.


----------

